# Drop Sets V Regular Sets



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi People,

Just wanted your opinions on what is better for buliding muscle?

I have been doing drop sets at the gym, Today i did chest to start after a few light sets on the smith machine then i went onto a flat bench and did the below with some DBells:

34kg 8 reps

28kg 8 reps

24kg 8 reps

16kg failure

34kg x 2 reps of between 6 to 8

i then repeat this with incline on the bench

i also do this for the cable machine, flys etc obv not at this weight as i get weaker.

Just wondering if this is the best way to work out and how quick i can see results off doing it this way?

i am not very strong but i did start out using a 28kg and worked my way down.

Any help and advice would be great.

Thanks


----------



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

I like drop sets. Don't usually plan my drop sets, just throw them in if I feel I need to.

For instance, if I'm benching heavy, I usually throw a drop set in on my last set. Drop the weight and press to failure.

Would only do one drop set per muscle group though.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Drops are good.

I don't do them very often depends how I feel and if I remember, but when I do do them I'd pick 1 exercise and on the last set I'd go for complete and utter failure with a drop set

Both methods have their benefits so don't pick 1 over the other... Do both


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

ALL exercises build muscle when done correctly bro, doing the SAME thing ALL the time will build muscle too.

The INtensity is what counts.

I mix it up because i enjoy that


----------



## dannyjohnson (Aug 22, 2011)

I mix it up because i enjoy that too


----------



## Driven Sports (Jul 15, 2011)

My own person preference is not multiple drop-sets after a work set, but a single drop where the combination of reps from the work set with reps from the drop set come out to 14-16 reps.


----------



## bigpit (Dec 2, 2009)

i did some drops on the bench the other night for the first time in months. felt good,felt like i'd worked hard.


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

I drop set everytime have done for some time, swear by them


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

i do really like drop sets i get a good pump out of them!!!

i want to get ripped up big time and gain some size i am 12 stone at the min.

would you guys say the last set of drop sets should always be to failure then...........


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> i do really like drop sets i get a good pump out of them!!!
> 
> i want to get ripped up big time and gain some size i am 12 stone at the min.
> 
> would you guys say the last set of drop sets should always be to failure then...........


Normally when I do a drop set the first set will be to failure and then I knock off about 30% and do to failure and that's the drop set finished. I don't see the point in dropping the weight until you reach failure.


----------



## rick2quick (Jun 20, 2011)

To build muscle i have gone by the time x tension rule.

i.e doing 10 reps at my max weight or doing 10 reps at 80% max rep but slower. I aim for my last 2 reps to be near or impossible.

Size and strengh are not related i.e you can have big muscles that are not powerful and vice versa.

Basically im saying do what works best for you.

I go by : 12 reps - conditioning

10 reps - Build

8 reps - Build/strengh

6 reps - strengh

under 6 at speed - power

Drop sets / super sets / eccentric training are all good to shock the body occasionally but dont go made on them.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for the advice etc

I think my chest work out is good for me, i really need a good shoulder one though i lack in that area, i want rounded shoulders with definition in them!!!


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

rick2quick said:


> Size and strengh are not related i.e you can have big muscles that are not powerful and vice versa.


I guarantee you they are related. I've not yet seen a competitor in a world strong man contest that was not big.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

monkeybiker said:


> I guarantee you they are related. I've not yet seen a competitor in a world strong man contest that was not big.


LOL, i agree, they are indeed related, just not parallel to each other, which is what i think hes trying to say


----------

